# HOT DITCH?



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Anyone fish the York Ditch lately? I was thinking of heading up there tomorrow for some pup action. Also, is it bank fishing or do I need my waders?


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Shoeless, I just fish from the bank(rocks), I usually use Small Jigs 1/4-1/2 oz. I have been using Super Flukes ( Variety of colors), but usually when the warm water stops getting pumped from out of the pipes I've found that the smaller fish get more aggressive than the bigger Pups so I usually downsize my jig and that produces more fish!! GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Shoeless, I fished there this afternoon for a while, and only caught two pups, but I saw several others caught. I met Fishin Phil out there who told me that they were biting more consistently earlier in the morning when the tide was high. Today was pretty crowded, I guess because it was nice out. Tomorrow should be even nicer, but since its monday maybe there won't be too many people there. It is a small area, no need for waders- you can cast anywhere in the ditch from the bank. Should be a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thanks fellas. I will be there for the afternoon high tide, so hopefully the nice weather will bring keeper pups my way.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

I got a keeper in ruddys inlet saturday night in my cast net...


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I was there sat and sun. Did well on sat with the eletric chicken got about 14 in 2 hours. Sun did not do so well got about 8 drum in 5 hours. There was one guy fishing next to me that cought around 40 or so.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Welcome back Brandon. What size jig head were you using and was the 40 or so guy using bait or plastics?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

whenever i go down there i use almost any soft plastic tht has glitter. anything that has glitter will work. the one that works the best for me is a 4" curlytail that is speckled with a chartruese tail


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Also, which location do you use on saltwatertides.com for tide info?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I hit the ditch for a few hours on sunday, got a few litl pups and missed a few too, there was a guy across from me using what appeared to be a spec rig, he probably got 30 or more while I was there. I was using cut bait


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I use Gloucester point since you can see i just up river.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thanks Digger. I hit the ditch for a couple of hours this afternoon and caught one pup. Snagged it in the tail. Had a few others leave some scales on the hook and missed a bunch more. The man of the day was using minnows under a float. He was picking them up every other drift or so. All fish released. Also saw a large shad (american or hickory?) swim by the pipe I was standing on.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice talking and fishing with ya Jimmy.

I think the guy that caught many fish
was standing on a magic rock... 

Chartreuse anything was the lure
of choice. I caught 'em on Electric
Chicken as well as generic curl tail
grub 4". 

The guy that caught a ton was using 
a speck type rig with about 1/8 oz.
heads with what looked like small 
Slug Go like worm tails. He said he
ordered them from Cabelas and were
advertised as trout lures.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I'm thinking that a smaller jig head/lure size would have made a difference. The fish in there seem to be on the smaller side, so an 1/8 jig with a 2" grub would probably work better than the 3" and 4" that I was getting short strikes on.


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

DOWNSIZING IS THE KEY TO PRODUCING A LOT MORE FISH IN THERE!!!

KILLER BAITS INCLUDE:

2" WILDEYE(PERSONALLY I LIKE THE SHINER COLOR MYSELF)
3" WILDEYE

4" GRUB BY GOTCHA(SHRIMP COLORED W/SILVER FLAKES THEY CAN'T RESIST)

ANOTHER WORD OF ADVISE WHEN YOU MISS A FISH IN THERE 9 TIMES OUT OF 10 HE WILL NAIL AGAIN, AND AGAIN! I HAVE HAD THEM HIT ME 3 or 4 TIMES AND USUALLY THAT LAST TIME IS WHEN THEY GET THE MOST AGGRESSIVE!! WHEN YOU GET AN AGRESSIVE BUMP,SLOW DOWN YOUR RETRIEVAL PROCESS, AND GIVE MORE OF A ERRATIC SLOWER ACTION AND MAN IT ENTICES THEM TO SMASH IT!!

JUS MY 2 CENTS WORTH!  

TIGHT LINES AND KEEPER PUPS!!


----------

